# Emersive layout idea - unrealized



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

From another thread on ho layout... 

My idea was to build an oval shaped layout with an open inner portion. ("Donut holes") The layout part would be in an "arena" style meaning from the front edge to the back there is a rise in the terrain. (From the hole to the outer edge)

Any backing imagery would merge into sky, and I thought into a domed canopy, enclosing it.

Operation is from inside. There would have to be lighting of some kind. And getting into it ... I just thought crawling.

The inspiration for this come from an old work experience... A one off domed flight simulator ride I took once ...

Well it's largely unrealized. There's an oval -- although really it's track as it tests on rectangular pieces of pink foam. And it's primitive in nature but the inside "donut holes" is there..

So I thought pink foam would be easy to carve up... Which to me ... It isn't so it's all flat.

And I have primitive backgrounds scenary on two sides... the rest opens to the room.

So it's not enclosed on the sides ... And the goofiest wierdo part.. a sky enclosure ... Not even close to putting that in.

I think a short cut to the dome is a rectangular cube, where the sides are scenary and the top is a sky image. But the corners are visible.

This assumes the track is an oval but in rectangular tops ... which is what I rea

Might be close enough and if it fails to impress you can quickly tear it down before the neighbors hear of your wacky project... 

Just a thought there.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You'd have to show us a drawing of your track plans to get any
meaningful comment.

But I hasten to advise you. Build a 'bridge' that lifts to give you
access to the center controls. I have had a 'crawl under' layout and
believe me, that gets very old very quickly. It is not difficult to
build a 'lift bridge' but any time it takes will be time well spent.
We can help you with suggestions on how to do it.

Don


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

It's more of a concept than a specific layout. I chose the oval because I thought it'd be easy to build out and enclose. In term of track. I envisioned an upper outer loop ... Then at least one lower loop you could transfer up or down to it. Pretty simple but mainly just to experiment. 

Well I got to thinking about and I've decided at least on one wall side to build up step wise somehow...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a similar layout.

It started as a large 'Ü' shape, but after adding a 6'+ five track yard addition, it goes almost all the way around me except for the room entrance.

There's not much action in the yards unless I'm changing out trains or having a locomotive visit the service facility, but the mains are still running while I'm doing this. It's about the only time there's something going on all around me.


----------

